# Converting my cars to LED lights



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Having done the observation car, I turned my attention to the coach this morning...



First, I took the bottom off the car...
















Followed by removing the 9-volt battery box, and the wiring for the current lights...
















These are the lights I'm using, purchased from the local craft store, already wird to a battery box for 3 AA batteries...
















I attached the battery box where the old box came off using two-part epoxy...
















The wired LEDs get run through a hole in the bottom of the car. The hole gets sealed with clear silicone sealant.
















I ran the LED string back and forth along the rib for the old lights 3 times. The extra wire and LEDs get cut off. The lights get held in place with tape until the silicone I used to hold it in place dried.
















Exterior of car after new battery box is painted, and the car is reassembled with the wire routed where I wanted it.
















Car lit up with new lights...
















Now I have the combine and baggage car to do.


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

All four cars are done. 








Now to put lights in the station.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice job! I did mine before these strings of LEDs became available. I used individual LEDs and track power. I think I like your approach better! When my LEDs burn out, I'll change 'em over! LOL


----------

